# Life is like a...



## Corwin (Jan 4, 2007)

Inspired by Pat's thread, "Describe Life as a..." I decided to create my own, similar yet different, thread. The purpose of this thread is for people to practice and develop their simile-making abilities.

You all know the expression, "Life is like a box of chocolates. You never know what you're gonna get", right? Here you are supposed to make your own "life is like" expressions, based on the prompts by the writer above you.

I'll start it off:

"Life is like a hacky-sack, who knows how long the cruel feet of fate can kick you around before you drop?"

Prompt: Bowl of Oranges

P.S. I was torn between putting this in the word games sub-forum or this one, if I chose wrong I sincerely apologize.


----------



## Dachux (Jan 4, 2007)

Life is like a game of Monopoly.  When it's over, all the pieces go in a box.


----------



## Amber Leaf (Jan 4, 2007)

life is like taking ketamine. its alright if your a horse but if your human your likley to spend all your time talking shit and not knowing whats going on.


----------



## Holden Blake (Jan 4, 2007)

box of chocolates...sorry I saw this thread and, er, couldn't resist..


----------



## Renos Babe (Jan 4, 2007)

lol you stole my line

life is like sex...theres ur ups and downs, (don't ask)


----------



## Shandy (Jan 4, 2007)

Life is like a novel, many chapters in the same story.

Prompt:  Stage


----------



## red lantern (Jan 4, 2007)

Life is like a garden, it grows and changes and in places it might die back, but there is always potential for regrowth.


----------



## avesjohn (Jan 5, 2007)

Life is like death. It can happen suddenly, or it can slowly creep ever closer to you. Either way, it's never what you expected.


----------



## Verbose (Jan 5, 2007)

Life is like a thing that's really hard to find an accurate simile for, due to conflicting theories and understandings of its inner workings and the possibility that it is different for each thing capable of experiencing it.


----------



## MSTK (Jan 5, 2007)

Life is like an apple, only it doesn't taste like one and doesn't grow on trees.

Prompt: Somme


----------



## seawings (Jan 6, 2007)

Life is like the seasons...each has it time, each with it's pleasures and pains and each to be lived to the fullest and enjoyed.


----------



## ruksak (Jan 6, 2007)

Life is not like spam mail - unwelcome, a hindrance and something you'd like to see no more of.


----------



## Loulou (Jan 7, 2007)

Life is like drademike.... claims to be legit but if it looks to good to be true it proabably is.


----------



## Fantasy of You (Jan 11, 2007)

life is life a pair of boxers, and there's always some little shit to ruin things.


----------



## LostandForgoten (Jan 13, 2007)

Life is like a piece of pizza, even the worst is still good.


----------



## davidisawriter (Jan 18, 2007)

Life is like a battery. It gives you power to do good or bad things. Some last longer than others. When it goes, you're dead. Also it hurts you if you misuse it. All give you a shock at one time. Some people unfortunately get rubbish ones even if they're good people. The manufacturer must have made an error.


----------



## Casey (Jan 18, 2007)

Life is like an iceberg, what you know of it isn't all there is.


----------



## MechFury (Jan 18, 2007)

Life is like a chinese finger trap. Sometimes the harder you pull, the more firm you remain.


----------



## NyteLyfe (Jan 19, 2007)

Life is like a diaper. You come into this world wearing them, and odds are, you will leave the same way.


----------



## SnowWhite (Jan 31, 2007)

Life is like a mirror. It will always reflect who you are.


----------



## Aera (Jan 31, 2007)

Life is like a middle school algebra class. People think they're being funny, but all they're doing is wasting your time, leaving you with thirty negative exponent problems as homework.


----------



## The Narrator (Feb 4, 2007)

Life is like sleep, you want every second of it.


----------



## writerofthedead (Feb 16, 2007)

Life is like a glass of water when your thirsty. It goes fast but you enjoy every last drop of it until the end when theres nothing left but a drop.


----------



## quarterscot (Feb 17, 2007)

Life is like a movie you turn on an hour after it's begun. And just when you start to understand what's going on, your TV blows up.


----------



## ~Si~ (Feb 21, 2007)

Life is like a faulty gun, sometimes you come out unscathed, and sometimes with shrapnel all up and down.


----------



## Bijou (Feb 21, 2007)

*Life is like a journey of lessons. Our responsibility, while we are breathing, is to learn from the lessons and continue to evolve.*


----------



## Umogrim (Feb 21, 2007)

Life is like a banana, long and yellow...

Ok, maybe not.


----------



## Glfralin (Feb 22, 2007)

I don't quite understand what happened to the prompt thing.  But here is my attempt.

Life is like an orange, you peel it and all the juicy stuff squirts out all over you.


----------



## Jp (Mar 1, 2007)

Life is like a million words, they
batter at my ears and send me thinking


----------



## Davoud (Jan 16, 2008)

Life is like a machine, once you die the energy will leave your body in form of heat and become one with the universe, no different than the death of your computer.


----------



## Tari (Jan 16, 2008)

Life is like a disease. Once contracted, death is absolute.

(No one else said it... >_>)


----------



## rumpole40k (Jan 22, 2008)

Life is like a park.  Some days you're the pigeon, some days you're the statue.


----------



## Foxee (Jan 22, 2008)

Shandy said:


> Prompt:  Stage


Life is like a stage; no shortage of people who will ham it up for money.


----------



## discardedangel (Jan 22, 2008)

Life is like a black hole. Dark, isolated, endless swirling around, sucking you in. No way out. You gasp for air yet you cant breath. You want out but your stuck there day after day just trying to breathe while the world tries to take away all of your air. You choke with every breath alone in silence in an endless black hole.


----------



## Blue Shades (Feb 2, 2008)

*Life is..*

Life is a theatre: sometimes we laugh and sometimes we cry.


----------



## writer5000 (Feb 2, 2008)

Life is like death - Everybody experiences it once.


----------



## DarkThrone (Feb 2, 2008)

Life is like a computer.  Think about it.


----------



## Tom (Feb 2, 2008)

Life is like star wars, lightsabers will always kick ass.


----------



## ~Si~ (Feb 7, 2008)

Life is like a written proof of Murphy's law.


----------



## cowpops (Feb 7, 2008)

Life is like looking through a telescope...you think you're seeing everything, but you're missing the big picture.


----------



## BurntMason84 (Mar 9, 2015)

Life is like a strange piece of food you've never seen before.  You can smell it, feel it, and weigh it, but will never know what it tastes like until you take a bite of it.  Of course, once you take a bite, it's too late to decide whether you like it or not.


----------



## Art3mis (Jul 11, 2018)

Life is like a school’s mean girl. You’ll never know what’s her mood today.


----------



## Trio the Punch (Jul 12, 2018)

Life is like shooting fish in a barrel; savage, messy, and pretty pointless.


----------



## Writer-1 (Jul 19, 2018)

Life is like a cruel lover. One day, she'll hold you in her most deep embrace and give you all the love you want. And the next day, she'll hurt you and scream at you and make you feel like complete shit.


----------



## Bloggsworth (Jul 19, 2018)

Scrawled on a certain wall in Tuttons eaterie in Covent Garden: _Life is like a shit sandwich, the more bread you've got, the less shit you taste_...


----------



## A.Doll17 (Jan 14, 2020)

Life is like a dog... it will return to you everything you give it, good or bad.


----------



## Irwin (Jan 14, 2020)

Life is like a casino where some patrons are allowed to place bets retroactively.


----------



## Amnesiac (Jan 14, 2020)

Life is like a shit sandwich without the bread. (As I browse the thread, I see that someone has already made this observation.) LOL


----------



## Dan Rhys (Jan 14, 2020)

I'm afraid I have to disagree with most of the expressions here, for the element of surprise actually seems rare in life, hence why we call them 'surprises.' This, instead, is what I say:

_Life is like a slot machine...most of the time, you know how the reels will end up--usually not your way--but every now and then you get that rare, pleasant reward before things go back to normal._


----------



## clark (Jan 15, 2020)

Life is like a revolving door--run as fast as you want, but you still seem to be in the same place. Of course, you don't notice the hard muscle and increased lung capacity all that running is bestowing on you. . .so that when the whirling door finally squirts you out in a direction of its choosing. . .you're armed for whatever awaits you.


----------



## CyberWar (Jan 15, 2020)

Life is like a long and boring movie. There's no point in watching it, but you don't want to leave in the middle either because you paid for the ticket.


----------



## Foxee (Jan 16, 2020)

Life is like a cup of coffee: bitter at the dregs, everybody likes it different ways, and it's easier to be happy when you've got a lot of it.


----------



## BigBagOfBasmatiRice (Mar 19, 2020)

Life is like a bowl of rice...you gotta season it without making it disgusting;-)


----------



## SpartanWarrior (Oct 30, 2020)

Life is like a novel, you never now how it will end. But you keep on going.


----------



## Deleted member 65364 (Feb 20, 2021)

Life is like a sticky rat trap...once you're caught, you can't get off until the powers that be release you...


----------



## Kensa (Feb 20, 2021)

Life is like roasted chestnuts, first you burn yourself, then you enjoy the sweet.


----------



## druid12000 (Feb 21, 2021)

Life is what happens while you're making other plans.


----------



## Bloggsworth (Feb 21, 2021)

Life is like a shit sandwich, the more bread you've got, the less shit you taste...


----------



## Kimoco (Aug 31, 2021)

Life is like a library, everyone can write their own story.


----------



## KatPC (Aug 31, 2021)

Life is like writing. You read the beautiful script, captured by the author's style and prose, drawn into their world, for the briefest of moments, held together by these black words, over the large white screen, happy, smiling, in respect, in awe; at the struggles they must have gone through, understanding their sacrifices just to give you this briefest of joy to remembered forever.


----------



## Bloggsworth (Sep 1, 2021)

Life is like a shit sandwich, the more bread you've got, the less shit you taste...


----------



## Dr Hooss (Sep 23, 2021)

Life is like a dog turd. Lurking in the grass, waiting for you to think it's safe enough take your shoes off.


----------



## SilentCypher (Nov 4, 2021)

Life is like an ass-kicking contest between two one-legged midgets. At times it seems downright rigged and unfair, but there's also some good laughs and wild stories. And sometimes the only way to survive is to have a good sense of humor.


----------



## StarDog2 (Nov 4, 2021)

Life IS like a box of chocolates.  You open it, full of hope, enjoy some of it and dislike some of it.  But once you're done, if you're lucky, you want to start with a new box, bad luck means you feel bloated, remorseful, and ready to toss that box into the trash...Maybe Gump's mama was right.


----------



## iamhuman (Nov 8, 2021)

Life is like a happy accident or a hideous miracle.


----------

